# Siemens Solid Edge ST2 v102.00.00.116 English (x32) with Training Material



## rasmi (25 أبريل 2010)

*Siemens Solid Edge ST2 v102.00.00.116 English (x32) with Training Material | 1.42GB*​
Solid Edge - the modern system of mechanical design, equipped with excellent tools for creating three-dimensional digital models of products and management of design data. Solid Edge provides the creation of accurate and error-free design solutions through unsurpassed basic functions of modeling and managing the work of the designer, a unique orientation to the needs of various industries and fully integrated management environment design. Solid Edge Modeling tools allow you to create a variety of projects - from individual components to assemblies, consisting of thousands of components. Special teams and the organization of the work process accelerates the design of structural elements specific to a particular industry, and the digital model of the assembly, which can be analyzed and edited, ensures the correct pairing and operation of its constituent parts.

Consisting of the following versions, applications and add-ons:
- Siemens Solid Edge ST2 Eng 32bit
- Learn to work in Solid Edge v18 (2006) PDF

Solid Edge - widely used in industrial system integrating management functions with the actual process of designing functions CAD. Solid Edge provides users with scalable solutions for managing design data and tools for collaborative work. Solid Edge Modeling tools allow you to create different projects - from individual components to assemblies, consisting of thousands of components. Solid Edge is used in designing a wide range of products for various industries: machine building, aviation, shipbuilding, oil refining, production of consumer goods, etc. Our clients include such companies as: Schatti AG, Summit Tool Design, Plant Aleksinskij heavy industrial valves, Ural Optical and Mechanical Plant, Akvatis and many others.

Solid Edge - the only widely used in industrial system integrating management functions with the actual process of designing CAD functions. Users of Solid Edge offers a choice of several high-performance scalable solutions for managing design data. Tools for working together improve the coordination between the designers and avoid errors resulting from incorrect information.

Siemens Solid Edge ST2 Eng 32bit
Year: 2009
Version: ST2 (102.00.00.116)
Developer: Siemens PLM Software
Platform: Windows
Compatibility with Vista: complete
Language: English only
Medicine: Present

Description: Since the module SE ST2 Syncronous Sheet Metal access is blocked, it is removed \ installed with se_st2_syncsm_activation, details in the screenshots

Before:
In the distribution includes only the SE ST2! Libraries, Standard Parts, Piping, etc., which are separated on the disk, no!

System requirements:
Windows XP Professional (32-bit)
Windows Vista Business or Vista Enterprise (32-bit)
Internet Explorer 7.0
Windows ME, Windows 98, Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000 is not supported.

Learning to work in Solid Edge v18 (2006) PDF
Year: 2006
Publisher: ANO "Training and Consulting Center of the National Assembly Labs"
Format: PDF
Quality: Scanned Pages
Number of pages: 240
Description: The book is written by the authors, courses on Solid Edzhu enterprises.
download:

http://hotfile.com/dl/20927558/a3c5d02/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20927633/a164c41/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20927675/12b4ca1/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20927769/0d70c64/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20927835/7b66507/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20927870/e6e7550/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20927973/cef9678/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20928225/7793f14/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20928389/78400ba/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20928460/703cd33/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20928572/4c1dad3/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20928679/853484f/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20928725/4bb2f04/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20939805/9b0e5c9/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/20939833/206755d/Now4ever.Vn__Solid_Edge_ST2_x32_Eng_PDF.part15.rar.html
​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررر


----------



## alcoholahmed (7 مايو 2011)

ممكن ترفعلى الكتاب اللى جوا التريتنج ده اخى الكريم فقط.... وشكرا ليك


----------

